# PLO Saturday Report



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm sure others will chime in but it was a great day. 

Quick Synopsis:
1. Blue Blitz!!
2. Keeper Flounders!
3. Legend of Hengthomas lives on...

Blue Blitz! Chump is hooks up again and again!









So, does KMW...









Here is Chump after the blitz is over... check out the blood on his face...









Toad Fish under the pier









Fishbait stealing food... where you going with all those plates!!









Thanks to Chump, family ate some grilled bluefish... yum. Thanks!


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

damn fishbait goes fishing every weekend. who caught the keeper flatty?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

e-mag said:


> damn fishbait goes fishing every weekend. who caught the keeper flatty?


the obvious is Hengthomas... caught a nice size keeper during blue blitz on a top water plug!!  Legend lives on... 

Other keepers were caught by Okim, fishbait and me...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*What a day!!*

First of all, let me say this. I want to say this is my best BDay celebration EVER!!! Thanks to you (*Seasalt), HengstThomas, JCreamer (and Annette), Fishbait, Ghostcrab, Orest, Chump, FingersAndClaws, Reddog1 (and Holly), and 
KMW21230 *to come to my BDay bash.

First, I was concerned about the weather (forecast calls for a HOT day and wind). We'll, it couldn't have turned out into a better day.

My wife and I arrived at 9:00am. Thank God, the area was vacant. We start unloading the car and saw Okimavich leaving the pier and onto the parking lot. Fishbait, Chump, and FNC were behind him. Before leaving, Oki gave me 3 of his spots (man, thanks buddy, it really came in handy). As I recruited the 3 fellas to help us unload, Ghostcrab and Seasalt showed up, then JCreamer and his lovely wife Annette.

Now, with everything unloaded and into our picnic area, I see Tom pull into the parking lot. As I greeted him, someone yells "BLUEFISH BLITZ!!!". The boys rampaged thru their lure bags and ran onto the beach. Man, the blues went leaping out of the water attacking the bait fish.

Darn, I had to help wife prepare the foods and stuff and they started landing blues. The blues went from right to left, and the guys just followed them back and forth. When they veered too far, we continued to setup the tables. Then someone yells "They're back", and onto the beach we go again. This went on about 3 times. Chump was the main blues slayer with his new deadly lure. 

After the blitz was over, the guys brought their catches in. And throughout the bluefish blitz, guess what Tom brings in?










Yup. A FLOUNDER!!!! What is more amazing was, he caught it on a popper? You kidding me???? I'm telling you folks, this man defies logic!!!

After the blitz was over, we then tossed out cut spot courtesy of Oki. I ended with 3 blues, KWM caught several blues including a real nice one. 

At 1:00pm or so Reddog1 and his wife made it, but the bit started to die. It really didn't matter as we were all having such a great time. The boys (FNC, Seasalt, Chump, FB, and Ghostcrab) had to leave at around 3'ish, the rest of us stayed till around 7:00pm. Man, this is one of the best time I've ever had and thanks guys for the presents and just being there. 

And Tom, a special thanks to you my friend for driving all the way from Delaware for this and I'm deeply honored, and of course the sympathy flounder doesn't hurt either!!!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Tuna,

We all had a great time!!! Happy birthday once again, Tuna. Everything went perfect... weather, fishing, food, hanging out w/ old friends and meeting new ones. Hope the magic lure I left w/ you was useful. Those bluefish blitzes were something else.

SeaSalt, great pics!! Glad you enjoyed the blues. We had no way of keeping them fresh as we didn't bring a cooler. 

Everyone else, great seeing you guys there and great meeting the new friends as well.

Tuna, I wish I have half as much as the energy you have at 50.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

And he does it outside of DE... the legend continues.. I'll bet that flattie followed him all the way there..LOL..

Sorry I couldn't make it Tuna, wish I could've looks like u fellas and gals had a great little shindig...

I agree w/ Chump on reaching 50 w/ that much energy.. I think he's on Ginseng or something..

Look fwd to seein'g ya in a few to catch up there buddy..

And again Happy B-day..


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks for the invite Pete and Kim*

No fish for me. But I had a great time meeting some of P&S finest members and getting reacquaint with some old friends. The birthday bash site was great, weather great and so much food. Thanks to Kim and Annette for doing the cooking. 


Has anyone figured out what that wierd looking boat was?

I just Google - Spider looking boat and found it. Click on link. 

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/...ps-around-the-bay-in-dazzling-demo-230401.php


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Huntsman said:


> And he does it outside of DE... the legend continues.. I'll bet that flattie followed him all the way there..LOL..
> 
> Sorry I couldn't make it Tuna, wish I could've looks like u fellas and gals had a great little shindig...
> 
> ...


LOL!! Thanks bud. We all wished you were with us. On Tom's flounder, that's exactly what we said too, he followed Tom to PLO from DE.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Orest said:


> No fish for me. But I had a great time meeting some of P&S finest members and getting reacquaint with some old friends. The birthday bash site was great, weather great and so much food. Thanks to Kim and Annette for doing the cooking.
> 
> 
> Has anyone figured out what that wierd looking boat was?
> ...


THAT"S IT!!!! That's pretty neat..

Yeah Orest, in addition to what you said, we had nice entertainment from that spider boat. The day was awesome, I wasn't seriously fishing, just enjoying the moment with all of you.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I had a great time fishing with all of you guys\gals. I finally got to meet the Great (old) TunaFish!!!! I expected him to be loud and obnoxious like huntsman, but he wasn't! LOL The WBB inner circle!! aka Four Stoogies it's always interesting fishing with you guys... FB, FnC have a special relationship that I hope I will have one day with my WIFE! LOL I wish my wife made me plates of food, or place napkins on my lap. LOL

As for my 2 new asain (patient fathers) friends. You guys seem really cool. I enjoy watching you fish with your son's!! Good Job.... The only problem is I can't figure out which one is GhostCrab, and who's Seasalt.. LOL Either way one of you were thinking about getting either an HDX or AFAW 6nbait.. Hold off... Next time we fish bring your reel and you can play with any one of my rods!!!:--| LOL for real you're more than welcome to cast with any of them..

I know one of you guys had a picture of my Big Blue... Can I have it please!!!!!!! LOL


Elijah (4 years old), my new best freind; with all his wisdom looked up at me and said " Hey, you're the Fish MASTER!!!!!" so for now on I will be the Fish Master!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Great meeting everyone out there!!! The most important thing was the the Old Man had a good time without having the EMTs show up  

Thanks Mrs. Tunafish and Mrs. JCreamer for cooking up all that wonderful food . . . and to defend poor ole' Fishbait, 1 of those plates was for me 

KMW, I remember you being shorter??  hehehe, glad we could finally poke fun at each other man to man  And those were indeed some real nice sized blues you caught.

There are now a few more inside jokes (JCreamer)  hehehe and it was nice to finally meet Orest . . . which I think is both a real name and screen name???

I honestly thought Okimavich and Fishbait were the weird cats in our lot, but after talking with Seasalt and Ghostcrab . . . yeah . . . talk about an ODD couple  

Great hanging out with all of you, I'm sure Fishbait will have a party like this when he turns 50 in a couple years.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I knew I was going to miss something like this  I had a decent day but had to endure a mild migraine while my daughter enjoyed her first trip to an amusement park (Hershey Park). 

Wish I could have been there. I hope to see you all in a few weeks.

No fishing for me this weekend ... time to go restain the deck :--|

Congrats again on a great day and luckily no foul steps were taken by our resident geezer community 

Dang it ... maybe I can sneak out somewhere tonight :fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

> Congrats again on a great day and luckily no foul steps were taken by our resident geezer community


Oh, I forgot about that . . . yeah, ask Okimavich and Chump how their wounds are healing  For the first time ever, I was bitten by a bluefish . . . those little teeth are like razors!!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Oh, I forgot about that . . . yeah, ask Okimavich and Chump how their wounds are healing  For the first time ever, I was bitten by a bluefish . . . those little teeth are like razors!!!!


I SWEAR those little critters have invisible tooth extensions. You unhook the thing making sure you stay an inch away from the teeth and 5 minutes later you see a slice on your finger! Those teeth are REALLY razor sharp ... I stress that often with my girl ... I showed her the consequences


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday, again Tuna. I had a great time and ate sooo much food! Thanks Kim and Mrs. JCreamer! I'm actually still eating more of it right now! Chump did a great job with some of the party decorations... Not :--| Hopefully we'll get GhostCrab to put up a pic of that!  It was really nice to meet everyone yesterday. Finally got to meet Orest and JCreamer. Great guys! 

Onward to my fishing report:
Fingers, Oki, and I headed out to PLO around 7 on Friday night. We picked up bloods at the Walmart on the way down and arrived by around 10. First stop was the jetty. We bumped into a couple of guys leaving who had a cooler full of blues. So things were looking good. On our way, we caught a bunch of minnows in the back creeks for use later. We crawled over the rocks and got out to the end of the jetty only to discover that the water was really rough and the wind was blowing really hard. We probably made a dozen casts before we decided that the other group of guys had left with good reason, so we got out of there. Next stop was the pier. We used bloods to catch spot and cut spot to catch blues and flounder. The spot bite was steady and Oki ended up catching enough for all of us. We also cast netted a couple of bunker. Around sunrise, chump, GhostCrab, and Seasalt show up and we fish the rest of the morning for flounder and blues. Oki, Seasalt, and I got a keeper flounder and Fingers and I lost many more during the night. We definitely need a drop net next time, as we lost a lot of nice fish trying to pull them up with our rods. 
We pack it in for the day around 9. Oki heads home and Tuna arrives for his birthday party! Didn't think we would fish anymore, but we brought a rod with us just in case. It's a good thing we did, as we witnessed several waves of bluefish blitzing at the surface. At some points, the bluefish were within 50 feet of the beach. Even KMW could cast out far enough to reach them. 

Highlights:
1) Tuna's 50th.
2) Food, food, and more food.
3) Keeper flounder.
4) Blue Blitz.
5) Seeing Chump in bluefish heaven. It's his favorite!
6) Tom pulling a keeper flounder out of a bluefish blitz! No way! But I saw it too. 
7) Futuristic spider boat sighting!
8) Fingers dumpster diving! Yep, I got pics. 
9) Seeing coolers full of fish!

Lowlights:
1) Casting out from the pier and having my hook sink into the opposite rail. My finger got cut real good on that one.
2) Fingers accidentally throwing his stuff out in the dumpster.
3) Leaving the drop net at home.
4) Getting outfished by KMW :--|


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Pete , Glad your B-day was a good one and so was mine ... Thanks to everyone ! It was great to meet some more great folks from P&S ! The only thing that could have made this better was to have more P&S members present 
That spider boat was crazy and cool as all heck but 5 million to build  Well with a 5000 mile range and twin 375 hp motors and 70 mph I think I am in love  ... Way cool fishing platform too :fishing:
When I arrived the blues were coming in an ripping the water up and it was tough to let them go by without casting but the next wave I got a chance to use "someones" rod and reel and second cast the lure came untied and plopped down about 20 yards out making me miss the second run as I went for my rods and gear only to find my metal gear not in the truck  We had a light breeze and I decided to throw a large windcheater to get out to them.
First cast I found the water to be very shallow and the second cast I got the keeper flattie ... Upon arrival F&C said to me "we already caught them all" .... It seems some of the crew showed up at midnight and pounded some flatties before I got there  HMMMM I wish I knew this but then again If you need a handicap well  Anyhow I just had to rub it in ... All in all I did not fish much as I also left the surf poles home but did manage 3 flatties from shore with 1 keeper and 6 more from the pier and 1 trout and had a fish on that appeared to be a kingfish? I am totally boggled as how these guys fish this place (not us) all I can say is what a waste of a great spot ... So much potential and NO ONE capitalising on it. Heck I really wasnt in my best form but the folks on the pier had many questions after watching me work for the 45 minutes or hour I stayed on the pier. LMAO they never heard of gulp and most didnt know what a leadhead jig was ... I bet there will be a few new purchases made at the local walmart today 
Tuna,Mrs tune and I found a strange bug while we chatted and watched the blues far off in the distance waiting for their return . It had spider legs , hairy face , wings and an abdomen like a grasshopper. It was like part spider,dragonfly,bat,and grasshopper and real dangerous looking . I really wish I had taken pics but I was having a ball and any memories from this day I will charish regardless.
It was great to see the breaking blues and better yet that they came close enough to catch I am also glad some of you got to witness this and be part its a sight for sure.
We got to see pelican feed as well and at one point I think I saw some mackeral breaking the water as well.
Prior to this trek I fished CHP from 8pm to 5am before leaving for PLO at 6am. It took me a bit over 3 hours with 1 wrong turn ... Googlemap directions suck. As the day came to a close I was faced with a serious dilema .... If I am still here when the lights turn on I will be stuck until morning so after careful thought I thought it best to wait for another day and get home before my night blindness forces me to stay. I was too late and it got dark fast and yes I got lost ... :redface: Tried to figure it out myself and was totally lost and dead cell and almost out of gas so I stop for directions and met 2 nice women who helped me with directions and offered to put me up till morning claiming it wasn't safe for me because of the night blindness D yeah right) but I got me a good woman and was a good boy and headed home  5 hours to get home.
To sum it all up a great day once I found the pier and the crew ... 
Bad points ... Prepaid cell phones suck . Google maps suck . Night blindness sucks !


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Huntsman said:


> And he does it outside of DE... the legend continues.. I'll bet that flattie followed him all the way there..LOL..
> 
> ..


It took me years to get that homing device to work out of state 
Last year at Sportmans pier in NC I asked the guy running the baitshop about flounder and he said I would be wasting my time .... I came back with a 19.5" flounder in about 15 minutes and freaked him out ... put me on their board for the first keeper off the pier that year


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> There are now a few more inside jokes (JCreamer)  hehehe and it was nice to finally meet Orest . . . which I think is both a real name and screen name???
> 
> .


Speaking of names/screen names ... Its crazy how you get a mental picture of someone and when you meet them you think "NO WAY" ... LMAO !


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Speaking of names/screen names ... Its crazy how you get a mental picture of someone and when you meet them you think "NO WAY" ... LMAO !


Don't get me started on this one  For those that haven't met The Hengst and only seen the pictures, he does indeed smile


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh and so you guys know I added an out of state section to my board


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Orest is my name and my screen name.*

:d


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Pete we both enjoyed it very much.
The thing I enjoyed is my first cast I blew up my 525 and my wife said she would straighten it out and took her 20 min and it was good to go.

Enjoyed meeting everyone snf look forward to doing it again. Annette likes the idea about havingone at SPSP next month. Seafoood theme right
Again happy birthday.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Peter, et al.

Sorry I had to leave before the part started. It sounded like y'all had lots of fun.

It sounds like Tom's legend is not only continuing, but growing!  

I would have really liked to see that spider boat. It looks like it borrowed some ideas from Lockheed's Sea Shadow. They used on in James Bond, Tomorrow Never Dies. Cool.

BTW, my knee is feeling much better. I got home last night at 7 and didn't wake up until 7:30 this morning.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

kmw21230 said:


> .. The only problem is I can't figure out which one is GhostCrab, and who's Seasalt..


So, what you're saying is we all look alike huh???

Ok BTW, Fish Master, who you callin "OLD" 

JCreamer: Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

No all of you guys don't look a like. I just have a hard time remembering those two guys.,. It's probably because there somewhat quiet.. Not like the rest of you ASIAN's... :beer:

Is it me or does Fishbait look like Bolo Yeung?





TunaFish said:


> So, what you're saying is we all look alike huh???
> 
> Ok BTW, Fish Master, who you callin "OLD"
> 
> JCreamer: Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Picture of the boat we saw.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

> Is it me or does Fishbait look like Bolo Yeung?


This guy? 









That's just wrong bro. I don't even know what to say . . . dayum!!!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

well minus the muscles...




fingersandclaws said:


> This guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> well minus the muscles...


opcorn:


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

SeaSalt said:


> Picture of the boat we saw.



That looks like something from Science Fiction. I would love one trip on it though.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

fishbait wat size rod were u using


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok. Finally recovered and will now report for real. But first, thanks for a smashing bday party, Tuna and Mrs. Tuna for planning it.

Now the report... Having been to Bmore Thursday night into Friday morning then getting 3 hours of sleep and then having to head to Woodbridge before going back to 100 screaming teenagers, I just could not do a solo trip to PLO at midnight... so, I slept 3 hours and then woke up to meet the boys at around sunrise. Getting there later than I wanted to, I saw the boys target flatties. By the time I got there, most of the bite had died and I went back to my fav.. the bluefish. Oki managed to pick up one more flattie before he had to go home to meet his fish club friends.

Well, nothing happened for me between 6:45 and 9, when we saw Tuna w/ tons of food to be cooked. We packed it up and started to help him transport things.

Around 9, I saw some birds. Then I saw more birds. Then I saw birds diving and then I saw water popping everywhere. I told everyone that there was a blitz and everyone apologized to Mr.s Tuna that we weren't going to be able to finish the transport just yet, as there was a huge bltiz going on. That 3 minutes of knot tying was probably as bad as it got. Our knots probably sucked but we didn't care. GhostCrab kept telling us to take our time as the fish got closer and closer. We couldn't take our times.

When we finally got out there, there was no birds and no fish within casting range. Then, something happened and we casted into it. The lure literally hit the water and must have landed into the mouth, as I never had a chance to reel in the slack. Being a metal, I was able to zing the lure out there a ways. So what happened was a long long fight. Lure was probably out a good 75 yards and I got the fish back a whole 65 before it spit the hook. It did quite a few head shakes and jumps, and one of them made it rear it's head... yep, it was a striper!! Definitely keeper size... but not for me.

The next 30 minutes went by without anything happening and w/ all of us wishing the fish would come back. Then, it did. Round 2. We tracked the fish up and down the beach and managed to hook up over and over and over again. After 7 blues and another striper at 16", I handed the rod and reel to Tuna, the bday boy so that he can get in on the action, as I learned that he left his lure bag at home.

And yes, during the middle of the blitz, Tom comes in w/ a huge flattie on a top water. Go figure. We were half joking that if Anthony was there, he'd pull a tog out of there too.

Anyways, since we were there for a bday party, not a whole lot more fishing was happening. I think everyone got their fill of it and everyone had a great time.

It was really cool meeting new faces as well. Orest, JCreamer, KMW, and RedDog(sp?) it was really cool meeting you guys. Jcreamer, thanks for bringing the grills and the bandaid. I had stubbed by toe onto a rock while running up and down the beach all day. Definitely got my exercise in while fishing.

Anyways, in typical fashion, here are the lists:

Highlights:
1. Being able to celebrate the big Five-0 w/ a great friend.
2. Meeting new faces (Orest, JCreamer, KWM, and RedDog great meeting you guys)
3. Seeing old friends again
4. Flattie on top water during a bluefish blitz by Tom
5. BLUEFISH BLITZ

Lowlights:
1. Had to leave due to other commitments
2. Drive home w/ both Fishbait and F&C sleeping and snoring from mile 3 until the doorsteps of F&C
3. Dropped off F&C to find a leak in his house had caused a lot of drywall damage and the leak didn't stop.
4. Left the cooler at home, so couldn't take anything home
5. Stubbed the toe on a rock

Lessons Learned:
1. No more open toe shoes on the beach. Too many falls/cuts due to not having proper footwear

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

bigpapamd1 said:


> fishbait wat size rod were u using


Most of us used light tackle. Some people only had surf gear, so they got the smallest of their surf rods.

Both FB and I used 7 foot rods that could basically double as freshwater gear.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

chump said:


> Lessons Learned:
> 1. No more open toe shoes on the beach. Too many falls/cuts due to not having proper footwear


C, you need to get yourself a croc... best of the both worlds, closed toe slipper. Kind of like a mullet, business in the front and all fun in the back...


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey SeaSalt,

I actually ordered a pair of Keens a few days back. It came in on Thursday, but my super busy Thursday night (Orioles-Red Sox game) and Friday (boss's annual boat trip out of Woodbridge and church at night) prevented me from picking them up. I'll wear those from now on. A kayak buddy of mine swears by them, so I bought one during the latest sale.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

chump said:


> Hey SeaSalt,
> 
> I actually ordered a pair of Keens a few days back. It came in on Thursday, but my super busy Thursday night (Orioles-Red Sox game) and Friday (boss's annual boat trip out of Woodbridge and church at night) prevented me from picking them up. I'll wear those from now on. A kayak buddy of mine swears by them, so I bought one during the latest sale.
> 
> ...


Keens are great. My son had them for past two years and its great for running and etc... 

One thing of caution, plastic retains feet smell when it gets wet. My son's American Indian name is 'Stinky Feet' now...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> well minus the muscles...


Holy S! What is going on here. I leave you guys unschaperoned for a few minutes and you bust out that pic! He looks like he could be an ugly 3rd cousin. 

Bolo must be on the roids because he was nowhere near that size in Enter the Dragon.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*So, Chump*

it was you who yelled "Bluefish Blitz". My mind was blank after that magic word as my heart was racing like a motor. I'll tell ya, it was pretty funny when I tried to explain to my wife why we all abandoned her.

Oh BTW, nice job with the streamers my friend..


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Streamers ??? I thought that was police tape y'all put up trying to lock down the beach during the mini blitz 

Nice touch Chump !!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> Keens are great. My son had them for past two years and its great for running and etc...
> 
> One thing of caution, plastic retains feet smell when it gets wet. My son's American Indian name is 'Stinky Feet' now...


Hey SeaSalt,

Already know what you mean, buddy. My Tevas that I've been wearing during these outings have the same chamois feet pad on them. Feels great but bad smelling after the sweat goes into them. However, like my Tevas, I plan on getting them wet often and w/ the constant wading into the water and basically washing them at the same time, it's not so bad. At least, the boys haven't complained about it yet. They might be too polite to mention it though. Not.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> it was you who yelled "Bluefish Blitz". My mind was blank after that magic word as my heart was racing like a motor. I'll tell ya, it was pretty funny when I tried to explain to my wife why we all abandoned her.
> 
> Oh BTW, nice job with the streamers my friend..


Hey Tuna,

Yeah, it was me who yelled it. But don't worry, while Fishbait and I were rigging up, Fishbait explained to your wife what the significance of a blitz was and how rarely we see these blitzes. Statistically, we should be thrown into fishing jail if we didn't take advantage of it. And hence, why everyone dropped why they were doing and rigged up.

However, the real urgency came when GhostCrab yelled out that it was a striper blitz. We still don't know what it was. Heck, Tom thinks it could even be a mackeral blitz. 

As for the streamers... ummm... yeah... all I can say is that 1. it was way windy and 2. I'm a dood w/ no artistic gifts whatsoever. 

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Streamers ??? I thought that was police tape y'all put up trying to lock down the beach during the mini blitz
> 
> Nice touch Chump !!


Hey Cyg,

Yeah... I said the same thing. I apologized to Mrs. Tuna and said that sorry I made the place look more like a crime scene and not a party. But then again, a killing did happen there. A bluefish killing.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Happy B-Day Peter! I can only echo what everyone’s been saying – it was an awesome day!

Chump can't really decorate IMHO . But he slay some blues like Tuna said.

















At one point, it was raining blues, folks were tossing them up to the path and Jr. & SeaSalt Jr. and I were picking them up.

















The fish master's blue... I saw several big ones like this come unbuttoned too.









These taste pretty good .









Another look at Tom's flounder .









I enjoyed watching my fellow WBB brethren pulling up some nice fish .









Thx again for hosting us Tuna!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey GhostCrab,

Nice pics. Hey, did any of you get a pic of Mrs. Tuna's first fish? I met Tuna would love that to give to print it out to give to her.

And thanks again to you, GhostCrab Jr. and SeaSalt Jr. for picking up my blues for me like that. I didn't have the time to walk back to the cooler everytime. I'm glad you guys got a good meal out of it.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> The only problem is I can't figure out which one is GhostCrab, and who's Seasalt..


This is easy, I'm the better looking one.  After all I did model for an international magazine .

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42035&highlight=thrasher


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

chump said:


> ... did any of you get a pic of Mrs. Tuna's first fish? I met Tuna would love that to give to print it out to give to her.


I didn't.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Plo*

looks and sounds like a good time by all .....


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

You sure chump was trying to decorate? That's what his reel looked like when he blew up his stradic at OC earlier this year. 

A buddy of mine was catching spanish macks Friday out of Solomons, so that blitz could have been them.

Dang, I missed stripers.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

A few of the blues had more glare and color on them when I was reeling them in. For a second there, I thought it may have been macks. 

I think the blues were so thick that it was hard for anything else to get to the bait. The stripers were caught not in the middle of the blitz. I should have tried burning the bait. Maybe a mack could have been in there.

As for a blowup... Oki, we talked about this.. and this wasn't what we talked about.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow ... it looks like a P&S late summer fling 

Glad you guys got some nice pullage ... and thanks for the teriffic report


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

For those of you interested in the boat, go to http://www.wam-v.com/

It was in Chelsea, NY on Thursday, 9/6 and was on its way south. I guess it passed us by and we were able to witness it.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

I remember a year or two back in DE, there was a similar siting of a boat ...cra-z..










I think that spider craft, as well as the earthrace boat, have to stay w/ in a short range of shore to avoid rougher seas... 

Exceptional engineering and configuration...

Also, GC and all glad to see everyone had an enjoyable outing and great pics even of Chumps cluster raps all over those trees... LOL...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

bigpapamd1 said:


> fishbait wat size rod were u using


Oops missed this earlier. Bigpapa, I was using a pair of 9' mini heavers for soaking bait and a 7' MH spinning outfit for tossing lures and jigs.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks like it was a lot of fun. Great pics. Thanks for sharing with us. That boat looks so cool, must have been quite a sight!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Desperado said:


> Looks like it was a lot of fun. Great pics. Thanks for sharing with us. That boat looks so cool, must have been quite a sight!


It was yo should have seen everyone going around trying to figure what it was.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Hey John you take sinker*

to work today?? What did the expert say about a mold???


----------



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

GhostCrab said:


> Happy B-Day Peter! I can only echo what everyone’s been saying – it was an awesome day!
> 
> Chump can't really decorate IMHO . But he slay some blues like Tuna said.
> 
> ...


Where in Point Lookout are you guys fishing from??? From the pics is it just to the right of the pier?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

yankem said:


> Where in Point Lookout are you guys fishing from??? From the pics is it just to the right of the pier?


five bucks! j/k... 

Edit: your guess is incorrect, we were on the left side of the pier. we got lucky with the blitz...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

yankem said:


> Where in Point Lookout are you guys fishing from??? From the pics is it just to the right of the pier?


It's the small picnic area on the side where the bathrooms are located. To you left if you are looking at the bridge from the parking lot.

Ya beat me to it SS.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

How could I possibly forget to mention......

Congrats Fingers on successfully holding on to your skunk even in the face of a decent flounder bite and an all out blue blitz, you some how managed to keep your record straight. I'm real proud of ya!!!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Let me set the record straight: for all concerned, I don't consider spot, perch, croaker, or bluefish in my definition of being skunk free. So, even though I decked about 6 flounder (all TBs) and 3 or 4 blues, I still consider it a skunk. Not the traditional definition, but just the way I look at the trip. So, thank you Investigator Fishbait . . . 00100 a little binary and a little text messaging for ya: GFY


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey! That's my line.

What's with that long rambling explanation? So you got a few TBs and some bait. Everyone knows that that don't count!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

fishbait said:


> So you got a few TBs and some *bait*. Everyone knows that that don't count!


But that bait was fairly large... one of the largest bait bunker I saw ever (at PLO) ... check it out!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

What a weird day. That bunker was caught while I was fishing for flounder with a jighead. 

Then Tom catches a flounder on a topwater plug?

Sheesh.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Huntsman said:


> I remember a year or two back in DE, there was a similar siting of a boat ...cra-z..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I saw that boat b4, in Seattle WA last year.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

okimavich said:


> What a weird day. That bunker was caught while I was fishing for flounder with a jighead.
> 
> Then Tom catches a flounder on a topwater plug?
> 
> Sheesh.


AHHH but you snagged the filter feeder and I caught the flattie


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Oki, that certainly was one huge bunker. Maybe you should check out what the citation size is on those things. opcorn: 

It could be your first paper fish of the year!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Orest said:


> to work today?? What did the expert say about a mold???


He has special contracts and does not have the time.
I did find a place in Va that makes the molds. They are cnc machined 
Collins Customs
Smithville, VA
[email protected]
www.shawncollinscustoms.com

I am lookig at the 4-6-8 oz and it costs $125.00.
It is machined from solid stock and he uses all cnc equip.
Wife said to go ahead and it can be anniversary present. 38 years OCT 4.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

hengstthomas said:


> AHHH but you snagged the filter feeder and I caught the flattie


Well if it _was_ a snag, it was right through the roof of it's mouth.  I guess he was trying to filter the lure?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Man, you guys all got some ego issues. Live in the present!!! What you guys are arguing about is soooooo last week


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Man, you guys all got some ego issues. Live in the present!!! What you guys are arguing about is soooooo last week


Catch anything yet?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

okimavich said:


> Catch anything yet?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Catch anything yet?


Uh oh! 

Come on guys. That was a low blow.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I really did not have time as I promised the wife that I would get the grills started.
'One thing as we wdalked up someone yelled"blitz" and guys started running. My wife had not seen anything like this before and she almost started running the other way. It actually scared her a little, I explained it to her and all she said was "you guys"


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

jcreamer said:


> I really did not have time as I promised the wife that I would get the grills started.
> 'One thing as we wdalked up someone yelled"blitz" and guys started running. My wife had not seen anything like this before and she almost started running the other way. It actually scared her a little, I explained it to her and all she said was "you guys"


YOU'RE kidding  How'd I miss that LMAO ! Its OK though Mrs Creamer it happens to us all ... Who wouldnt jump when a bunch of nuts start yelling "Blues Blitz" and running in all directions ... LMAO


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

QUOTE=hengstthomas;330871]YOU'RE kidding  How'd I miss that LMAO ! Its OK though Mrs Creamer it happens to us all ... Who wouldnt jump when a bunch of nuts start yelling "Blues Blitz" and running in all directions ... LMAO [/QUOTE]
That is okay we were fishing the Potomac a couple years ago and I caught a 3 foot eel. I lifted the eel up and all of a sudden I was alone. My dog went one way and my wife went the other way. She hates those things and will move away when oneof these things are caught.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

jcreamer said:


> That is okay we were fishing the Potomac a couple years ago and I caught a 3 foot eel. *I lifted the eel up and all of a sudden I was alone*. My dog went one way and my wife went the other way. She hates those things and will move away when oneof these things are caught.


That same thing happens to me when I'm fishin with Fingers. If he sees anything resembling a worm, he clears out.


----------



## Sushiplease (Jun 18, 2007)

fishbait said:


> That same thing happens to me when I'm fishin with Fingers. If he sees anything resembling a worm, he clears out.


STOP FOoLING AROUND AND GET BACK TO WORK!  Before I tell E, K and P on u...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Sushiplease said:


> STOP FOoLING AROUND AND GET BACK TO WORK!  Before I tell E, K and P on u...


This certainly got my attention ... 
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Sushiplease said:


> STOP FOoLING AROUND AND GET BACK TO WORK!  Before I tell E, K and P on u...


Yo!

Correction. After reading the profile, this is a guy who can't catch fish worth jack.   Yo V- how ya been. Heard you did pretty good at PLO a couple weeks ago. Call me.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I would clear out, too......*



fishbait said:


> That same thing happens to me when I'm fishin with Fingers. If he sees anything resembling a worm, he clears out.


Couldn't resist.

Lets keep those zippers high & tight.


----------



## Sushiplease (Jun 18, 2007)

PLO, that was awhile back... The highlight of that night was watching a friend snap his rod, reeling up what was probably a big blue... 





fishbait said:


> Yo!
> 
> Correction. After reading the profile, this is a guy who can't catch fish worth jack.   Yo V- how ya been. Heard you did pretty good at PLO a couple weeks ago. Call me.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

BTW, I forgot to tell you when we were talking that the taste of lexus test drive event is coming back around. Wanna go with me? It's on September 29-30. I was gonna try and make it out on Sunday morning.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Orest said:


> Couldn't resist.
> 
> Lets keep those zippers high & tight.


Hahahahahah, worm!!!!!!! Orest, your a funny guy  I honestly wouldn't know . . . but a worm . . . that's probably right


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Hahahahahah, worm!!!!!!! Orest, your a funny guy  I honestly wouldn't know . . . but a worm . . . that's probably right


Why is it that posts mentioning bait always seem to end up referencing "Trouser Trout" ?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Cyg, this is a family oriented site. I would appreciate if you would not use terms such as "trouser trout". If ya wanna be discreet, you should use the term "dong".


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Cyg, this is a family oriented site. I would appreciate if you would not use terms such as "trouser trout". If ya wanna be discreet, you should use the term "dong".


At least my term is _loosely_ related to fishing ... it has the word trout


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Surprised Husky didn't call you out on that one.  
.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fishbait said:


> That same thing happens to me when I'm fishin with Fingers. If he sees anything resembling a worm, he clears out.


Could be worse FB. At least he didn't ask you to measure it!!


----------

